# srvreport installieren



## rAvEnXXL (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Community,

Ich möchte auf meinen Server (Debian Woody) srvreport 0.7 installieren um den Traffic zu messen der monatlich anfällt. srvreport schickt mir dann zum im Crontab angegebenen Zeitpunkt periodisch eine Statusmail.

Die Installationsschritte, welche auf der Website angegeben sind (http://srvreport.chosting.de), habe ich alle (bis auf Crontab) ausgeführt:



> # Download the latest version
> linux:~ # wget http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/srvreport/srvreport-x.xx.tgz
> # unpack the archive in your home or root directory:
> linux:~ # tar xzfv srvreport-x.xx.tgz
> ...



Wenn ich die srvreport.pl in der Console (Putty) ausführe sollte ich doch eigentlich eine eMail bekommen, oder? Leider passiert da rein gar nichts. Die Pfade, die ich in der srvreport.conf angegeben habe sollten eigentlich richtig sein (Habe die vorgegebenen beibehalten; habe die Pfade überprüft und stimmen). eMail-Adresse stimmt auch 

Woran kann das also liegen?
Gruß rA


----------

